# How



## jojo30 (Dec 19, 2011)

As you can probably tell from my signature, had my first ICSI and got BFN last Monday - gutted is an understatement.
Got our follow up appointment in 5 weeks, impatient!
I want to get cracking with the next go but not sure how i'll deal with it, already nervous! I'll be past myself by then!

Its so hard being normal, i mean im fine but randomly want to cry! Its so weird!

Feel like i need to research on what i can do to help it along next time but at the same time, reading about it upsets me and puts me down in the dumps. Catch 22!

Anyhow, ramble over

Jo x


----------



## CLH2011 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi JoJo

I have just had a BFN today, it's a cruel game isn't it. 

After looking at your signature I just wanted to give you some hope.....like you we have male issues, my husband had cancer as a teenager, and froze some sperm samples at 14. He is now 30 and I am 33. Our first attempt at ICSI in 2008 sadly didn't work but we went back for a FET and that did work  - our daughter is now 2. 

I know what you mean about looking for things and getting upset. It's so upsetting and nobody can understand how you feel unless they have been through the same. I think it's a normal process. I go from being angry, upset, frustrated etc

The BFN this morning is just so tough to accept though and I just feel so down. Hope you are ok and good luck for your follow up appointment in 5 weeks. x


----------



## ElsW73 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi JoJo
Sorry to hear your news
On our negative result the clinic was at a bit of  loss as to why it didn't happen, and did the following tests
- thyroid function (came back fine - but one less thing to worry about)
- vitamin d (again fine, but worth ruling out)

They also did a womb biopsy in my next down-reg month, not to actually do the biopsy but to create a better chance of implantation.  I'm at CRGH and I think they said they were now doing this as standard as the uplift in results was good and the cost low (not the nicest procedure - like a v painful smear test). Think this comes from research study in brazil - there was some stuff in the national papers about it a few years ago.

Given that you got to ET stage then it might be worth asking about the womb biopsy (endometrial biopsy) as an option as I am sure it's this is what made the difference for us. 

Good luck

Els


----------

